# now blooming



## jewel (Jul 15, 2010)

here are some pics of things currently in bloom, enjoy







Hippeastrum 'Neon' a dutch hybrid.



Rebutia still blooming its head off



a noid glad bought as 'My Love'



a rescue av bought for a buck because it was out of bloom a few years back, notice the darker cross stitching along the petal edges.



a noid green dendrobium from HD, second time blooming this year



and some Grapeleaf Skeletonizer caterpillars, very pretty but covered with hard to see stinging hairs. we have both Harrisina americana and Harrisina metallica here and they are major grape pests!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice pitcures but I love the cactus and the caterpillars...!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Nice pitcures but I love the cactus and the caterpillars...!



Well, yes on the cactus. Not so much the caterpillars if they are pests. What do they turn into???


----------



## jewel (Jul 15, 2010)

tiny midnight blue moths with a metallic sheen. in the early mornings when the sun is just coming up they drift slowly around the garden like tiny fairy's. so they are very pretty and delicate but completely evil if one is hoping to grow table grapes.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2010)

If you fry them you get rid of the hairs and have a tasty grape flavored snack! oke:


----------



## jewel (Jul 16, 2010)

grape flavored you say?:drool:? uhh, you first!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2010)

It's always amazing to me how totally different caterpillars are from moths and butterflies, yet they are the same thing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2010)

Lovely colors on all! The Hippeastrum is great!


----------



## jewel (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks! i love hippeastrum and come spring will have many more pics, as that is their normal blooming period, neon's just being a rebel!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2010)

jewel said:


> grape flavored you say?:drool:? uhh, you first!



Bring it!


----------



## jewel (Jul 20, 2010)

before you start mincing on grape flavored caterpillars i should warn you that their poisons is strong enough to kill a toad and the caterpillars aren't even an inch long, but if you insist...:evil:


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

more pretty pics! 



an agave



a giant sun flower grown from seeds i got from my grandma that she bought in 1992!



dollar store glad.



my sweet scented hippeastrum


----------

